# Internet connection problem (straight after storm!)



## Dazzeerr

*EDIT: RESOLVED!!! THANKS EVERYONE FOR HELP *


During a storm there was a large bang near by and straight away i lost my internet connection.

The computer downstairs' internet is still working, which is on the same network so its not the an ISP fault.

I've tried different ethernet cables and tried going straight from the downstairs router right up to my computer with just one cable, avoiding the 4-port hub thing that it is usually connected through.

I think maybe if the lightning did strike my house, maybe it popped my network card or something, i have no evidence whether it did or not but the connection loss did happen immediately after so it's quite suspicious

The "A network cable is unplugged" logo stays at the bottom right whatever i try to do. Oh, on the back of the network card where i plug the ethernet cable in, now neither lights come on. I don't know if this always happens if there is no connection picked up or not.
Does it mean the card has died?

If i were to just buy a network card to see if it was the problem, is the process of getting the internet back easy or might i have to go through many different installations again?


Any help/suggestions would be extremely helpful 


Please note:
I've made sure network card is in
I've made sure all settings are enabled
I've reset the 4-port thing
I've reset the router/modem 
I've tried different ethernet cables


Please help, will be majorly appreciated.


----------



## Dazzeerr

Anyone got any ideas at all?


----------



## BluePlum

I think it was the lightning! never have a computer on in a storm. Btw was the lightning awsome?


----------



## Dazzeerr

Yeah it was pretty awesome, scared the hell out of me too though. I like it when there's some distance from it and you can appreciate it, but there wasn't enough distance..

Do you think the lightning got my network card then?


----------



## GameMaster

Possibly when it broke down the connection  ( did it also shutdown your PC? ) that Network Card burned out.


----------



## Dazzeerr

Nope my computer stayed on.

Is it just the network card i need to replace or maybe other things too?


----------



## GameMaster

I think it's just the Network Card. But you can also ask some expert who works in a store where you are going to get the new one. It can be the Network Card or the part of Motherboard where Network Vard is placed...in that case you need new mobo...expenisve...don't really think it's that.


----------



## RoDDerz

modem in the router is damaged. The lightning would have struck a telephone pilon somewhere and sent a surge into ur house vire the telephone line, it's allways sensible to turn off routers and computers during lightning


----------



## Dazzeerr

RoDDerz said:


> modem in the router is damaged. The lightning would have struck a telephone pilon somewhere and sent a surge into ur house vire the telephone line, it's allways sensible to turn off routers and computers during lightning



How sure are you of this?

I think i'm gonna go to a good store i know and explain and see if they know anything, if they think/know it's network card then i'll get that but i'll make sure i can return it if it isn't. If they don't have a clue i'll just try a new network card with the guarantee i can return it


----------



## Dazzeerr

I tried taking my computer downstairs and plugging the cable that goes directly from the router to the computer and it worked! So the network card isn't the problem.

So what could it be? It's either the ethernet cables or the ethernet 5-port hub. The hub when turned off and back on flashes all the lights which seems to show that all the ports are working, but i don't know if that's how it works or not.

I have tried the other ethernet cable that goes into my sisters room and it doesn't work from there either.

So i'm pretty sure it's either:

The 5-Port hub has broken

The ethernet cable that goes from the router up to my room and into the 5 port hub to give connection to the ports that go off into mine and my sisters room has broken.

I'm not sure which one it is or maybe it's even something else.

By the way, on my hub is one flashing light (power), where there is usually 3 when its all working properly.

Does anybody know what to do? :S


----------



## Dazzeerr

Wheeyy, resolved!

I think one of the ports on the modem got zapped because when i switched it to a different one it worked :/ It's annoying that it was such a simple fix when i've been trying EVERYTHING. Meh, that's how most things go i guess  Ah well i'm happy now.


----------



## RoDDerz

Dazzeerr said:


> I tried taking my computer downstairs and plugging the cable that goes directly from the router to the computer and it worked! So the network card isn't the problem.
> 
> So what could it be? It's either the ethernet cables or the ethernet 5-port hub. The hub when turned off and back on flashes all the lights which seems to show that all the ports are working, but i don't know if that's how it works or not.
> 
> I have tried the other ethernet cable that goes into my sisters room and it doesn't work from there either.
> 
> So i'm pretty sure it's either:
> 
> The 5-Port hub has broken
> 
> The ethernet cable that goes from the router up to my room and into the 5 port hub to give connection to the ports that go off into mine and my sisters room has broken.
> 
> I'm not sure which one it is or maybe it's even something else.
> 
> By the way, on my hub is one flashing light (power), where there is usually 3 when its all working properly.
> 
> Does anybody know what to do? :S



the fact that the ethernet ports are working suggests i'd say that router has been partly damaged. Like you sed in the other post the sensible thing to do would be to take the router to some1 hu knows what they're doing and to identify if it's fixable, sounds fairly b***ered though. good luck


----------

